# Matagorda Deep Sea Fishing



## Topshelffishing.com (9 mo ago)

Looking forward to another year of offshore fishing in federal water. I will be running out of Matagorda again this year.
Thanks! 
Allen








HOME - Top Shelf Fishing Charters %


Top Shelf Fishing Charters offers 8 and 11 hour deep sea fishing charters up to 55 miles offshore. Captain Allen Jakubik has everything you need for the ultimate fishing adventure. You may bring up to 6 anglers for the trip. We offer the best pricing on the coast for our fishing trips. Check out...




topshelffishing.com




281 750 2227


----------

